# FR: j'ai été / je suis allé - avoir été / être allé



## nath1

Hi all , ok on another thread i saw a question about the use of the two examples in the title. Now i would always say , je suis allé au cinéma and never J'ai été au cinéma. In fact i think that someone , i think a french person said that to hear J'ai été makes them cringe! Is this bad grammer to use the second example. Am i wrong. cheers nath

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## FrançoisXV

if you speak too fast, j'ai été will sound j'étais, and is not perfect french.

http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-5091.php
Hope it is of help.
[…]


----------



## Lorto

Am not sure how this tense translates into English and am finding it very difficult to look up.
The sentence is 'J’ai été chercher des pantoufles!'

Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## mnewcomb71

I was looking for...it is not a great use of language, but I have heard it often.

J'ai été faire les courses.
I went shopping.


----------



## aftereight

It just means : "I went to look for slippers". French and English are fairly similar here.
But, be careful about the spelling mistake in the first post. It's a common mistake, even in native speakers.


----------



## DearPrudence

mnewcomb71 said:


> it is not a great use of language, but I have heard it often.


Agreed (there has been a thread on that use of "j'ai été" & "je suis allé" on the French forum)

I would say
*"Je suis allé chercher des pantoufles"*

*"aller chercher": fetch*

=>* I fetched slippers
=> I went to go & get slippers* (sorry, that is rubbish, sorry  )


----------



## broglet

aftereight said:


> It just means : "I went to look for slippers". French and English are fairly similar here.
> But, be careful about the spelling mistake in the first post. It's a common mistake, even in native speakers.


Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser cette construction avec d'autres verbes, ou seulement "chercher" - et est-ce qu'on peut dire "je suis chercher", "j'étais chercher" etc ?


----------



## aftereight

On peut tout à fait faire la même chose avec d'autres verbes : "J'ai été faire du vélo", "J'ai été le voir"... Attention quand même, c'est une forme assez familière, utilisée surtout à l'oral, et pas très correcte grammaticalement. Mais elle est très répandue.

Par contre, elle n'existe pas du tout avec d'autres temps de l'auxiliaire être. Donc pas de "je suis chercher" ou " j'étais chercher", jamais.


----------



## wildan1

DearPrudence said:


> *"aller chercher": fetch*
> =>* I fetched slippers
> => I went to go & get slippers* (sorry, that is rubbish, sorry  )


_fetch_ is BE in this context (AE only uses _fetch_ for dogs)
my preference is _I went to get some slippers_


----------



## lenicka

Bonsoir à tous!

How can I say _I was there?_ 

Have you ever been to France? 
Yes, I was there in July.

As tu déjà été en France?
*Oui, j´y ai été en juillet* 
ou 
*j´y suis allé(e) en juillet ???* 

Does J´y suis allé(e) mean the same as j´y ai été?

Merci d´avance


----------



## Jazaïrlinguiste

c'est plutôt j'y étais au mois de juillet/en juillet - i was there in July


----------



## Outsider

lenicka said:


> *Oui, j´y ai été en juillet*
> ou
> *j´y suis allé(e) en juillet*


Avec le verbe _aller_, il faut employer l'auxiliaire _être_.


----------



## Suehil

'J'y suis allé' means 'I went there'


----------



## ihaveaquestion

lenicka said:


> As tu déjà été en France?
> *Oui, j´y ai été en juillet*
> ou
> *j´y suis allé(e) en juillet ???*
> 
> Does J´y suis allé(e) mean the same as j´y ai été?


On dit : es-tu déjà allé en France? […]

On dit : j'y suis allé en juillet […] OU  j'y étais en juillet (=I was there in July, whereas j'y suis allé is I went there).

J'ai été is often heard, but incorrect


----------



## verbivore

Je n'y ai jamais été. 

My French friend told me this was incorrect, and that I should use "aller." What is your opinion?


----------



## SwissPete

I think you are correct.

_Je n'y suis jamais allé_ would be _I have never *gone *there_.


----------



## verbivore

He said no one would use "être" for "Have you ever been to France?" If I were to say it, it would be understood, but that a French person would use "aller." Are there any natives who can confirm this because I have always used "être" ?


----------



## Vianney

"Je n'y ai jamais été" est partaitement français.

"Have you ever been to France?" = "as-tu jamais été en France." Comme par exemple "as-tu jamais été à l'école ?"


----------



## zonbette

Cela se dit et s'entend, mais ce n'est pas considéré comme du "bon" français.


----------



## Vianney

Dans le Littré, nous avons le paragraphe suivant :

Être se dit pour aller, quand on est allé dans un lieu et qu'on en est revenu ; ce qui fait voir qu'en ce sens être a d'abord gardé sa signification naturelle ; il est allé à Rome exprime simplement qu'il a fait le voyage de Rome, sans dire s'il est de retour ; il a été à Rome exprime qu'il est revenu ; être pour aller ne s'emploie qu'aux temps passés : je fus, j'ai été, j'aurai été, j'aurais été, je fusse, ayant été. 
J'ai été premièrement tout contre l'arsenal au bout du faubourg St-Germain, du faubourg St-Germain au fond du Marais, MOL. Am. méd. II, 3.

Mon cheval a fait tout cela aujourd'hui, et de plus j'ai été à Ruel voir un malade, MOL. ib.

La comédie de Racine m'a paru belle, nous y avons été, SÉV. à Mme de Grignan, 15 janv. 1672.

C'est abusivement qu'on emploie être pour aller en d'autres circonstances ; cependant, dans l'usage vulgaire, on se sert souvent de je fus et j'ai été au sens d'aller avec un infinitif suivant ; et on en trouve des exemples dans d'excellents auteurs et dans de très anciens textes. 
Il fut recevoir le corps de son frère jusqu'à Pavie ; son frère n'avait été qu'une journée au-devant de lui, D'ABLANCOURT, Tacite, 134.

Et nous fûmes coucher sur le pays exprès, C'est-à-dire, mon cher, au fin fond des forêts, MOL. Fâcheux, II, 7.

À peine ai-je été les voir trois ou quatre fois, depuis que nous sommes à Paris, MOL. Impromptu, 1.

Je fus retrouver mon janséniste, PASC. Prov. 1.

Elle fut au-devant d'elle les bras ouverts, SÉV. 17.

Quand un Porphyre, quand un Julien l'apostat, ennemis d'ailleurs des Écritures, ont voulu donner des exemples de prédictions prophétiques, ils les ont été chercher parmi les Juifs, BOSSUET, Hist. II, 5.

Il prit deux perdrix et fut chez sa maîtresse, HAMILT. Gramm. 4.

Si on eût eu à chercher un homme heureux, on l'eût été chercher bien loin de lui et bien plus haut, mais on ne l'y eût pas trouvé, FONTEN. Varignon.

Tu ceignis en mourant ton glaive sur ta cuisse, Et tu fus demander récompense ou justice Au Dieu qui t'avait envoyé, LAMART. Méd. II, 7.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

oui je sais pas qui est bonne ou mauvais mais toujours en france j'entends je n' y suis jamais allé , en plus quand les francais parle anglais ils font la faute de " I have never gone (here) before'' au lieu de I have never been (here) before!


----------



## zonbette

Vous serez plus sûr de ne pas faire de faute en employant être allé - cela évitera de savoir s'il s'agit d'un lieu avec retour ou pas, etc.


----------



## Vianney

Ils font la faute parce que de même que les anglais ne savent pas qu'on emploie le verbe être en français, les français ne savent pas non plus qu'on emploie le verbe être en anglais, et tout le monde traduit avec le verbe aller. Parce que là on est sûr d'être compris

"Je n'y étais jamais allé avant" est aussi une faute en français pour exprimer un lieu où on se trouve. Il faut écrire "je n'y avais jamais été avant" ou mieux "je n'étais jamais venu avant."


----------



## Latulipe

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai recu un mail de ma copine francophone, la elle a une phrase:

"J’ai été regarder sur Skype si tu y étais."

Je ne comprends pas la grammaire de "j'ai été regarder". Est-ce une faute, ou est-ce quelque chose familier, car c'est la deuxieme fois que je vois ca, et pas chez la meme personne!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## mandareene

C'est quelque chose de familier... Mais pour le coup, je ne vois pas du tout ce que je dirais à la place... "J'ai regardé sur Skype si tu y étais", me semble moins familier...


----------



## Latulipe

Merci mandareene!

Si c'est le cas, est-ce possible d'utiliser les verbes comme "tomber", "aller" etc. de la meme facon? Par exemple: "J'ai ete aller" ou "Il a ete tomber"...?


----------



## melu85

La forme correcte serait d'utiliser le verbe aller , et non être.
Je suis allé regarder sur Skype.
(dans la langue courante, il est commun d'entendre "j'ai été au parc" au lieu de "je suis allé au parc)


Latulipe said:


> Si c'est le cas, est-ce possible d'utilizer les verbes comme "tomber", "aller" etc. de la meme facon? Par exemple: "J'ai ete aller" ou "Il a ete tomber"...?


 Ces formules ne sont pas correctes.


----------



## Katoussa

Non, on ne peut pas dire "j'ai été tombé"   ou "jai été allée" 

Mais c'est vrai que l'on entend à l'oral: j'ai été voir, j'ai été regardé, j'ai été joué...

Mais ça n'est pas du tout correct, enfin je veux dire dans la grammaire académique, et ça n'est pas très joli non plus, il ne vaut mieux pas employer cette tournure dans une conversation formelle.


----------



## mandareene

J'ai envie de rajouter... Moi qui suis du sud de la france, ça me fait penser aux expressions aveyronnaises ! (comme "j'ai été au coiffeur" : à ne jamais repeter!)

Bref, j'arrete le hors sujet !


----------



## Latulipe

Donc, si je comprends bien, c'est seulement avec les verbes ou je devrais dire "je suis aller faire...", mais au lieu de dire ca je dis "j'ai ete faire..."? 

Merci, Katoussa, pour le conseil. Mais je veux bien comprendre les choses comme ca et d'ou ils viennent quand je les vois/entends.


----------



## Fred_C

mandareene said:


> C'est quelque chose de familier... Mais pour le coup, je ne vois pas du tout ce que je dirais à la place... "J'ai regardé sur Skype si tu y étais", me semble moins familier...


 "J'ai été" = "Je suis allé(e)".
C'est une faute, mais elle est tolérée dans un langage familier.


----------



## ascoltate

"j'ai été" is a synonym for "je suis allé" yes (quite common in Québec - categorical for some speakers) -- it is considered nonstandard so it shouldn't be used in formal writing.


----------



## L'Inconnu

It’s much like saying “I’ve been” in place of “I went”, as we often do in English. […]


----------



## L'Inconnu

Latulipe said:


> Donc, si je comprends bien, c'est seulement avec les verbes ou je devrais dire "je suis aller faire...", mais au lieu de dire ca je dis "j'ai ete faire..."?



 À votre place, je n’aurais pas compris cette proposition aussi. On n’apprend pas une telle construction grammaticale à l’école. Mais après l’explication de melu85, c’est clair, parce qu’on fait une chose pareille en anglais. Pour exprimer le fait qu’il est allé à une telle place, un américain pourrait dire:

  "I _went_ there" ou également “I’ve _been_ there”.

  Remarquez que l’origine du mot "went" est le verbe "to go" en anglais, qui veut dire "aller" en français. De plus, le mot "been" est dérivé du verbe "to be", qui veut dire "être" en français. Mais l'usage en anglais n’est pas exactement comme en français. Un américain peut dire "I’ve been to such a place.", mais l’expression “I’ve been to do something” ne marche pas en anglais. Cependant un espagnol peut le faire. Pour lui, le mot "fui" veut dire "je suis allé." ou également "j’ai été."


----------



## jca329

A French friend of mine occasionally writes emails to me in French so that I can practice. Today, he wrote, "J'ai été voir le film." Although I do know that this means "I went to see the film," this grammar doesn't make much sense to me. 

I know that languages can't always be translated literally, but wouldn't "I went to see the film" be "Je suis allée voir le film"? 

Or is "J'ai été voir le film" just the way it is, similar to how in English we say certain things, and we know it's the way to say it without knowing WHY?


----------



## Keith Bradford

jca329, you've hit on an important truth about languages: _in the end it's just because the majority of the population think it should be_.

(On the other hand, this particular phrase isn't at all outlandish; it translates word for word into English as "_I've been to see the film_". But that's not why it's right of course; see my first sentence above!)

Also, your own suggestion of "_Je suis allé(e) voir le film_" is perfectly good and translates as "I went to see the film".


----------



## jca329

You've made a great point. 

In English, we don't frequently say, "I've been to see the film" although it's not grammatically incorrect. "I went to see the film" is just more common, just because. 

So, "je suis allé(e) voir le film" is also correct, but is it a bit more formal? Or, is it exactly the same meaning as "j'ai été voir"?


----------



## Maître Capello

As a matter of fact both phrases are correct, but most educated French natives will object that _j'ai été_ sounds colloquial. In other words, it is better to use _je suis allé_.

See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum → j'ai été / je suis allé


----------



## Puzzled of Peytavy

Just come across the sentence "Marc avait été boire quatre bières..." in a Fred Vargas novel (always a rich source of curious terms of phrase and obscure colloquialisms). Is this simply a colloquial form of "Marc avait bu" or does it have a different meaning?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

It's a colloquial and wrong form for_ être allé + infinitif._
[…]


----------



## Puzzled of Peytavy

Thank you everybody. I have come to the conclusion that "Marc avait été boire" meant not, that he had drunk several beers, but that he had *gone *(e.g. to a nearby bar) to drink the beers.


----------



## jrios27

Hello!

A friend of mine said  "j'ai été déjeuner avec des amies"

What is this construction? It looks like _le passé surcomposé_; eg., "j'ai eu été"; but that would require a participle, not an infinitive. I imagine that it's not a past progressive like "I was having breakfast" because there is no present progressive in French.


----------



## olivier68

Hi jrios27,

Ce n'est pas un passé surcomposé ("déjeuner" est bien ici un infinitif), mais bien un passé composé du verbe "être"... fréquent dans ce sens, mais plutôt incorrect dans son utilisation.
Les temps du passé du verbe "être" sont souvent utilisés, oralement, pour signifier "aller".

"J'ai été déjeuner avec des amies" = "je suis allé(e) déjeuner avec des amis"
"Nous avons été prendre un verre ensemble" = "nous sommes allés prendre un verre ensemble"


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Ce n'est pas un passé surcomposé ("déjeuner" est bien ici un infinitif), mais bien un passé composé du verbe "être"... fréquent dans ce sens, mais plutôt incorrect dans son utilisation.
> Les temps du passé du verbe "être" sont souvent utilisés, oralement, pour signifier "aller".


C'est une forme aujourd'hui sentie comme familière mais très courante dans la littérature classique. […]


----------



## olivier68

Bezoard a tout à fait raison. La tournure est utilisée en langue classique. Le lien qu'il indique mentionne d'ailleurs de fort beaux exemples... dont celui-ci :

_"C'est abusivement qu'on emploie être pour aller en d'autres circonstances ; cependant, dans l'usage vulgaire, on se sert souvent de je fus et j'ai été au sens d'aller avec un infinitif suivant ; et on en trouve des exemples dans d'excellents auteurs et dans de très anciens textes. 
Il fut recevoir le corps de son frère jusqu'à Pavie ; son frère n'avait été qu'une journée au-devant de lui, D'ABLANCOURT, Tacite, 134."_

[d'Ablancourt est un traducteur mort en 1664]

Pour ma part, c'est une tournure que j'évite ;-)
Y-a-t-il quelque exemple qu'elle soit/fut employée au présent ou au futur ? Simple question.

Le fait d'utiliser "être" a un temps passé me semble  en fait insister sur le fait que l'action est accomplie, alors qu'"aller" peut laisser un doute quant au retour effectif.


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Y-a-t-il quelque exemple qu'elle soit/fut employée au présent ou au futur ? Simple question.


Ça me semble impossible. À ces temps-là, le verbe _aller_ reprend sa forme normale.
En tout cas, il est amusant de voir que Régnier-Desmarais incluait officiellement les formes avec _être_ pour les temps passés (prétérit) dans son _Traité de la Grammaire française_.
Traité de la Grammaire françoise


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Bezoard, la page est intéressante qui date de 1706. Mais je ne vois pas bien le rapport : pour moi, il se "contente" de conjuguer le verbe "aller" ? Ai-je loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## Gemsh

FrançoisXV said:


> if you speak too fast, j'ai été will sound j'étais, and is not perfect french.
> 
> J'ai été ou Je suis allé
> Hope it is of help.
> […]



I did this exercise and it says we use je suis allé except for figurative usage; e.g. Hier, j'ai été malade. Could we equally say, hier, j'étais malade?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both the passé composé and the imparfait are possible depending on the exact context.

I'm however afraid that this new question is off-topic in this thread dedicated to _avoir été_ vs. _être allé_. Please see FR: être - passé composé / imparfait, which discusses your question.

Thank you for your understanding.

Maître Capello
Moderator


----------



## Gemsh

Merci !


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Bonsoir Bezoard, la page est intéressante qui date de 1706. Mais je ne vois pas bien le rapport : pour moi, il se "contente" de conjuguer le verbe "aller" ? Ai-je loupé quelque chose ?


Oui, tu verras qu'il met clairement dans le prétérit de "aller" les formes "je fus" ou "je m'en fus".


----------



## olivier68

Oui, Bezoard, mille pardons, j'ai loupé un truc dans ce qu'il intitule "prétérit indéfini", paragraphe où les deux formes sont mentionnées.


----------

